# Experts Needed! Bullet Question -



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I recently reacquired one of my favorite rifles, a Tikka T3 .270 WSM. I stopped by the local sporting goods store and picked up one box of 130 gr. Federal Power-Shok Soft Points, and one box of 130 gr. Federal Vital-Shok Trophy Copper.

The first picture is the Trophy Copper and the second picture is the Soft Points, both groups are at 100 yards. 

I plan on using this rifle for black bear, mule deer, antelope, and elk this year. If this was your gun, and these were your two bullet choices, which one would you go with and why?


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

Yours shoots like mine! Mine is 6.5x55 though. I don't pretend to be an expert but I don't think you are going to do bad with either one.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Vital-Shoks as insurance for big elk. 270 WSM will be pushing pretty hard for standard constructed 130 grain bullets hitting big, dense critters.-----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice shooting!

If that was my gun I would buy whichever one was cheaper, stop wasting ammo on targets, and spend more time practicing my stalking and other outdoor skills.

But I'm no expert.
.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Nice shooting!
> 
> If that was my gun I would buy whichever one was cheaper, stop wasting ammo on targets, and spend more time practicing my stalking and other outdoor skills.
> 
> ...


Any idea on where I could go to practice my stalking skills?!? Just kidding. The antelope, deer, and elk where I live really aren't too scared of people... ;-) The bear, however, run from you like you have the plague.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Any idea on where I could go to practice my stalking skills?!? *Come with me this fall; bring gun, stout horse. * Just kidding. The antelope, deer, and elk where I live really aren't too scared of people...*yes, a little* ;-) The bear, however, run from you like you have the plague. *yes, a lot *



270 WSM is a good one and I'd die to have a gun, or the eyesight, to shoot like that.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like typical boring Tikka accuracy :mrgreen:

Of the two, I'd go with the Vital Shock as well - better odds of it staying together like SS mentioned.

PS - Nice Shooting! I sold my Tikka 270 WSM to fund a build, but I'm thinking I may need to add another to my collection sometime soon. Those things just plain shoot.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

waspocrew said:


> Looks like typical boring Tikka accuracy :mrgreen:
> 
> Of the two, I'd go with the Vital Shock as well - better odds of it staying together like SS mentioned.
> 
> PS - Nice Shooting! I sold my Tikka 270 WSM to fund a build, but I'm thinking I may need to add another to my collection sometime soon. Those things just plain shoot.


It's crazy how well they shoot and how smooth the action is for what they cost. If a person watched gunbroker, they could pick up almost any caliber of Tikka for $550-$600 new-in-box including shipping and FFL transfer.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> It's crazy how well they shoot and how smooth the action is for what they cost. If a person watched gunbroker, they could pick up almost any caliber of Tikka for $550-$600 new-in-box including shipping and FFL transfer.


Very true.


----------



## oneezreiter (Mar 28, 2016)

longbow said:


> Very true.


Out of the box with Nosler trophy grade my group is .5 inches at 150 yards. they really are great guns.;-)


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Why not use the Trophy Copper for elk and the soft points for everything else? Either one shoots more than well enough for big game hunting, but I'd prefer the stouter constructed bullet for elk. The regular soft point would be great for the thinner skinned game and be easier on the pocket book.

How close is the POI between the two?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Azar said:


> Why not use the Trophy Copper for elk and the soft points for everything else? Either one shoots more than well enough for big game hunting, but I'd prefer the stouter constructed bullet for elk. The regular soft point would be great for the thinner skinned game and be easier on the pocket book.
> 
> How close is the POI between the two?


Thanks for the thoughts! The POI difference between the two is minor - they both hit nearly the same spot vertically, but the Trophy Copper hits 1.5" to the right - that can be easily fixed with a few clicks and a couple verification rounds.


----------

